# Kindle Touch E-ink Screen - Where to buy?



## igijak (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Something terrible happened to my Kindle Touch (4?) (Wifi with ads). It fell of my desk and hit an object below. As a result a screen is broken (no crack at the surface or sth like this, it's broken inside (the crystals, you know)). I don't have enough money to buy myself another one, and I can't live without my Kindle. So here is my question:
Where can I buy a replacement e-ink screen? Amazon don't repair devices and neither sells parts for them. Perhaps you know a place, where I can buy the screen, and it's available to buy (I've seen some websites, where I can buy, but they're 'out of stock'). Some Chinese shops, e.g. aliexpress , are welcome too. 
Please, help me 

Pic related








https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9mrfwcl8av2q1a/IMG_20141102_001204.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know of any place to buy replacement screens.  Folks have had some luck replacing batteries, but that's about as far as any of us here have gone.

There might be someone at the Mobile Read forum who can help . . . there seem to be more of the 'take it apart and see what makes it tick' sort who hang out there.

My suggestion, before going that route, though, would be to contact Kindle CS.  Your device is very much out of warranty, but they will often offer a discount on a new or refurbished (so new-to-you) device if you're willing to return the broken one. Which they pay for.  You might find that it's not going to cost that much to get a replacement -- after all, the basic level kindle is only $79.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have replaced a Kindle Keyboard screen and it was not too bad. I have not done the Kindle Touch but I did watch an instruction 'how-to' video and it is similar, thought the Touch is a bit more complicated.

video - http://www.powerbookmedic.com/manual.php?id=204

The same place has a used screen for under $10. link- http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Amazon-Kindle-Touch-E-Ink-Screen-Display-p-22794.html

I have never purchased from this website before so cannot give a recommendation one way or the other. I will tell you though that for $10 and some shipping, I would try it. I suggest having a couple small cups to hold the tiny screws if you try this.

Good luck!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You can also buy a Kindle Touch on ebay for about $40.

Of course, the basic is on sale for $49 right now, and I prefer it to my Touch.  The world has moved on quickly.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## igijak (Dec 6, 2014)

I've finally managed to order the screen from PowerbookMedic.com 
I hope, that it'll arrive in good condition, and I'll be able to perform a surgery on my companion.
If You want me to notify You after the repair, just let me know.
One drawback: The screen cost me 10 bucks. But shipment to Poland another 20 . 
I hope it will be worthy.

Ignacy


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've gotten stuff from powerbookmedic before - that's what I used for keeping my k2 usable from 2009 through 2015. (batteries and a screen), as well as replacing some screens of other people's k2s. They are accurate in what they say about the screens and while they are used, they aren't broken. Mine had one little scratch in it, but it was only tiny. And it was rated at that level.


----------



## igijak (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi again guys!

It has been a long time... But now it's a good time to tell you my (or my Kindle's) story.

Like I wrote before: I had ordered the screen for my Kindle Touch from PowerbookMedic.com. It cost me 10$ + 20$ for shipment to Poland. Pretty much, but I agreed to keep my compadre alive 
So, after some time the screen had arrived. BUT it was broken just like mine   But I didn't give up and wrote a mail to PowerbookMedic ASAP. I was very surprised, when I received a reply that said that they gonna send me a new one! It was very kind. So, after couple of weeks the second package had arrived. Unboxing, changing screen and...
KINDLE READY FOR ACTION!

This is the end. Few weeks ago we had the third anniversary of our relationship. I hope that it'll last for a very long time 

TLR: 
1. I ordered screen from PowerbookMedic
2. They sent me broken one
3. They sent me new, working one
4. I have working Kindle back 
5. I recommend PowerbookMedic.com 

Sorry for my grammar, I've always been awful in using past tenses (your feedback on this is welcome  )


----------

